# My 1st Airfix kit in 20 years! 1/24 Spitfire



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

It had been around 20 years since I built my last model (apart from a Millennium Falcon about 5 years ago). 

My brother bought me a 1/24 scale spitfire VB for my birthday and I've actually impressed myself!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

You sure picked a big one to get back on the horse with!
Good job!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks pretty good from here! Love those Spitfires. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

John P said:


> You sure picked a big one to get back on the horse with!
> Good job!


I used to make 1/72 kits, but I really enjoyed working with this big scale. Shame they don't make a 1/24th scale Heinkel bomber!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No 1/24 Heinkel but Revell just put out an excellent 1/32 Junkers 88 bomber. Its big enough!. Airfix is releasing a 1/24 Mosquito this year as well.


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

roadrner said:


> Looks pretty good from here! Love those Spitfires. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


Thanks!

Yes, of all the WW2 aircraft this, the twin boomed Lightning and the Mosquito are my favourite, followed closely by the Razorback (Thunderbolt)


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Truly brilliant work, and the surface texture is perfect for creating those ingrained oil and carbon stains.


----------



## julianmaurice (Jan 31, 2009)

Cro-Magnon - I'm chuffed! Thanks for the comment!


----------

